# Any DIY Freddy Krueger gloves out there?



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone on here have made their own Freddy glove. I'd love to see some. I always see the ones they sell in stores and think they are so weak. I'm planning on eventually getting around to making one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just took a look and there are several videos on YouTube for make-your-own Freddy Krueger gloves.


----------

